# Store bought shad



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Anyone have any luck with the Wally World Shad or Chicken Livers in a plastic bag.?


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nope...just buy the real stuff or catch your own shad...it will be much more effective


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

I use various dip baits with good success, don't know about the shad and livers though.Someone must be having success with them because I 've seen these baits around for many years. 
A long time ago we used the preserved crickets and the big gills and bullheads loved them. I have also tried the preserved shiners as a walleye jig trailer when I was in a pinch for bait during the winter.


----------



## Recondo37 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanx, I know natural is best, just picked them up to have handy incase I want to fish for an hour or so before work...be good/good fish'n


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

never had luck with it


----------

